# Caption This Pick



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Good find Go Dj. That's a pretty good picture.

Caption: "Tim Duncan tries out his new post move called the power slam on Memphis defender James Posey"


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tim Duncan trying to learn "where legends are born":biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan is clearing the lane for penitration by parker and manu


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> duncan is clearing the lane for penitration by parker and manu


I don't get it


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

"Posey, attempting to learn through osmosis."


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I don't get it


hes picking him up and clearing the lane, like when people say tim and shaq clear the lanes for penitration. hes litterly doing it


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> hes picking him up and clearing the lane, like when people say tim and shaq clear the lanes for penitration. hes litterly doing it


oh...ok....well you do know Tim's on defense rite?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> oh...ok....well you do know Tim's on defense rite?


are you sure he looks like hes on offense to me


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

"Posey and Duncan get ready for the big dance as they practice their swing dancing moves"


----------



## PejaHolic (Aug 4, 2005)

Posey gets his first piggy back ride from his favorite basketball player in the league!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> are you sure he looks like hes on offense to me


Well, I'm not too sure anymore. It sure looks like Posey is calling for the ball, but I don't know why he'd call for the ball if he's curently getting a piggy back ride. But for some reason they're looking in two directions....so none of this pic really makes since.

Either way, your caption wasn't funny


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like James Posey's bout 2 git Sidewalk Slammed (wrestling move) by da Big Fundamental.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Looks like James Posey's bout 2 git Sidewalk Slammed (wrestling move) by da Big Fundamental.



Yeah, it does. I was going to say sidewalk slammed in my caption, but I didn't think many would pick up on it.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Good find Go Dj. That's a pretty good picture.
> 
> Caption: "Tim Duncan tries out his new post move called the power slam on Memphis defender James Posey"



OOOOOH in wwe when someone does that its called a _*sidewalk*_ slam


betterluck next time


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Damn someone beat me to it


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

James Posey letting Memphis management know that he would like to be traded to the Spurs so he could ride on Tim Duncan's back in his quest for a championship.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TiMVP2 said:


> OOOOOH in wwe when someone does that its called a _*sidewalk*_ slam
> 
> 
> betterluck next time



Did you read the post above this one I quoted?


----------



## hazzardrock (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh I have so many.
"hey Shaq I told you I could guard him"

"Who was guarding this guy?"

how about some bubbles over their heads
JP: "OMG I just scored on Tim Duncan?"
TD: "I can't believe i just got posterized by this Posey guy"

ok i give up. All mine are stupid.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

were friends!!!!!! wait a minute we are on a different team!


----------

